# What to avoid?



## Derkster_122 (15/6/16)

Flavours to avoid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkster_122 (15/6/16)

Hey guys so I'm new to posting topics etc. so if anything is incorrect please do tell.

I'm new to diy and I am just a little concerned about popcorn lung ( don't know if this is a legitimate concern to have or not, like I said I'm still learning). I have read that I should avoid Diacetyl, Acetyl Propionyl and Acetoin, if this is so, are there any flavourants/flavourings that do not contain these chemicals and that are found locally? So far I have used flavour west and TFA. Any knowledge that could be shared would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (15/6/16)

Derkster_122 said:


> Hey guys so I'm new to posting topics etc. so if anything is incorrect please do tell.
> 
> I'm new to diy and I am just a little concerned about popcorn lung ( don't know if this is a legitimate concern to have or not, like I said I'm still learning). I have read that I should avoid Diacetyl, Acetyl Propionyl and Acetoin, if this is so, are there any flavourants/flavourings that do not contain these chemicals and that are found locally? So far I have used flavour west and TFA. Any knowledge that could be shared would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.
> 
> ...



Hi @Derkster_122 your very right to be concerned with what you vape but unfortunately I am not qualified enough to answer your question. 
But please join the rest of DIY'ers HERE we have the some great mixers as well as renowned juice house owners like Method1 (Mr Hardwicks), Vapington (NCV), Mike (Mikes Mad Mixes) and others that chirp in and share DIY advise and tips.

I'm sure if you posted this question the you will get the most correct response. 
As far as Diacetyl, what gives us that buttery flavour, the verdict IMO is still out. I used to take in way more diacetyl with every cigarette I smoked than vaping and I smoked for 20 plus years. I still try not to use ingredients with it but I'm just not sure whether the scare is real or embellished by the media.


----------



## Derkster_122 (15/6/16)

Oh ok yip would just like to know hey, never really battled with the cigarettes, was the hookah that I smoked a lot more of, definitely cut down on that though. Thanks for the response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/6/16)

Both Valley Vapour and Blck Vapour mark and declare the concentrates that contain any of these substances. Have not checked the other vendors.

Personally, it does not bother me at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (15/6/16)

Andre said:


> Both Valley Vapour and Blck Vapour mark and declare the concentrates that contain any of these substances. Have not checked the other vendors.
> 
> Personally, it does not bother me at all.



True, true, will give them a try. Fail to see how anything can be worse than joburgs air .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

